# Questions on my Newborn Kids are nursing enough



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay, mama kidded about 40 hrs ago. Everything went fine. I got the babies to nurse here and there a few times in the beginning. They were very lively but I wasn't 100% sure if they were getting enough as I wasn't SEEING them nurse but I wasn't out there all the time either. (I don't have any experience) but thru out the day yesterday and last night I thought they seemed fine and were jumping around and running around in the pen w/her. My questions are....
A: I didn't give a BOSE injection because I forgot to get some at the Farm store the other week and haven't had time to get there. I can go today if its necessary that they have it yet. Is it?? I don't know if we are selenium deficient or not. 

B: I have now seen them drink on their own a few times but they walk over to mom, nuzzle, latch, take a few sips and then run away. They literally drink for 5 seconds. Is that normal for newborn to do this?? Doesn't seem like they are even getting anything when they only suck for 5 seconds!! Mom stands nice while they drink. They aren't hunched up at all and their little bellies seem not overly big at all but not thin. 

C: one side of her udder seems ALOT fuller than the other. So im thinking they both are drinking on one side? I stripped her out a little on the full side and she doesn't have mastitis or anything, its not swelling, its just really full of milk. With having Two babies nursing, wouldn't her udder be a lot less full if the babies were nursing adequately? 

D: The kids seem very healthy and are running and jumping about in the pen but I still question if they are nursing enough. When should I be concerned that they aren't getting enough? I don't have a good scale to weigh them so I weighed them w/ me holding them and then subtracted my weight. I know, its not super accurate, but that's all I have. Since yesterday the female has lost 3ozs I think and the Male is the same weight as yesterday. They are both almost 10lbs. Is that normal for newborns to not gain the first few days like it is for newborn human babies?? 
SO SORRY for all the questions.......if this were a calf I would know exactly what to do but Im such a rookie with Goats! 

If pictures would help, I can take a few and upload them. 
THANKS!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm a rookie too but some things I have learned on here. It is normal for them to only nurse for short times they have tiny bellies at this point and it doesn't take much at a time, but they nurse fairly often, probably a lot of times when yu aren't there to see it, if they are running and playing they are getting enough. Also look for hollowed sides, if their sides are hollowing out that is a sign they aren't getting enough. It sounds like though, that they are just fine.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You can milk out the larger side, then the kids can latch on better. Babies sip a second or two then run off and play.
If they are bright eyed, not hollow sided and are pooping, they are fine. The first poop will be black tarry stuff, really sticky,
then yellow/gold thick gluey and finally yellow curd like after a week or so. 

They can lose a few ounces, but they will make it back up quickly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep weighing them daily.


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks for the replies. 
They don't have hollow sides. 
I saw them both peeing a few times and the female had yellow poo on her butt today. Not scoury, just pasty texture. 
I will milk that side out a little so they can latch better. He udder is full but not hard. 
I will continue to weigh them. How much should they gain per day? Or ballpark at least?


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Still not confident their getting enough*

I was pretty confident yesterday that they were getting enough. Today, not so much. I went out there right away in the morning and her udder was a lot fuller than yesterday (looked like she hadn't nursed much over night at all) the babies got up and enthusiastically drank but the same thing. Drink for less than 5 seconds and then butt around and then walk away. They kept coming back over looking hungry but keep doing the same thing instead of sitting there and drinking for a minute or something. They looked thinner today. I both saw them peeing a lot and pooing when they got up but they both lost like 5-6 ounces from yesterday. (I did weigh 4 hrs earlier today than yesterday if that makes a difference) and they felt even slightly lighter. 
I just don't get it- they obviously are eating or they would be in dyer straights by now at 3 days post kidding. But they aren't eating enough it seems. How can I get them to eat more?? The Dam stands very nice for them to drink (at least when im there she does) 
I really wish I had someone to call who is experienced. The weight loss scares me even though I know they are very young yet, I would assume they would at least be holding not losing. 
Anyone in SouthCentral/Eastern Wisconsin??? lol-


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Did they take a big pee/poo break in those four hours? Does your scale weigh in ounces? Can you weigh them right before, and right after, a feed?


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

my scale isn't very accurate. Im weighing myself and then holding them and weighing again. I do it twice and get the same weights each time but I know its not very accurate. It definitely could just be that they hadn't nursed much at night cuz her udder did look quite full when I went out there. I'm going to weigh again in a few hours when I did yesterday and see what I get. 
They don't even HAVE feedings really. Its literally go over by mom, suck 5seconds, done. But they haven't had a bottle at all and were born Monday evening so they have to be getting something. 
Could it be something wrong with their mouthes/sucking??


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

It sounds like they are both nursing one side. If you can milk her out some and then assist one of them and get one latched on the bigger side. They will learn very fast. They usually do not nurse but for small amounts of time several times a day. So that part sounds fairly normal. As they get older you should see them gradually start to latch on for longer periods of time as mom allows it. It may be that you have a very heavy milker on your hands and that's not a bad thing. 

What breed is mom?

Are the kids still really active or do they seem dull? They will sleep a lot but when they are awake they should be very active and trying to play and explore.

Have you tried feeling the underside of their tummies for fullness?

Have they peed/pooped?

You could also try putting your finger in their mouths to check the sucking reflex.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get a hanging fish scale. You need a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. 

If they are only nursing on one side, milk the other one out.


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

I will try and find a hanging fish scale. Not sure where. Walmart probably doesn't have that kind of stuff and there isn't really anything in the area other than Walmart. 
I called the Goat breeder this morning and talked with her. She suggested milking her half out to get some of the milk out since she's really full and trying to bottle feed them to make sure they are getting SOMETHING at least. 
Well, that didn't go well  the babies WONT take the bottle. I read all the info/articles on getting them to take the bottle. Ive tried 5 times in the last 4 hours and the male sorta "got it" this last time but really only sucked 1/2oz at most from the bottle. 
They have very strong suck reflexs. 
They are bouncing around, lively, they are laying around but when they get up they don't seem in trouble at all but the female I can tell is Thin. Their tummies don't feel full but not empty either if that makes sense.....
She is an oberhasli. Last year when I bought her she was milking a gallon a day on once a day milking + feeding a singleton. When I got her home until I dried her up she was milking about 3quarts to a gallon a day on once a day milking. Her mother was a pretty heavy milker ( I think....not sure what "heavy" really is) but the lady said she milked about 2gallons/day which seems good for a goat. 
Hope I answered all the questions.....
Going to try again with the bottles. I'm going to go to Nasco in a few minutes and see what they got for Real Goat Kid nipples. Any suggestions on what ones to get? Maybe they have a scale there too. I'll have to check. 

Also, the female seems to be puffing a little. Temp is 103.3- but it is the first day its actually warm here and its 80 + humid so maybe that is why she's puffing a little??? 

Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I really still think they are fine. What day were they born, my two were born monday and they are slab sided and thin, but not hollowed out and they don't suck for long at all and then they go play or sleep then come back and nurse again. 
by puffing do you mean breathing heavy? that could be the heat or possibly something else. If they are playing and bright they should be fine. 
If they really weren't getting enough they'd be lethargic and dull.


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

yes, I mean heavy, fast breathing. Its the first warm day here. Yesterday it was 55, today 80. Only in WI! hahaha 
She had them Monday afternoon about 5pm. 
My mom used to raise sheep and I know with the lambs if they weren't getting anything they were looking quite bad by 18-24hrs after birth they were laying there and very dull. So I guess that is reassuring they are running around and bouncing all over. Thanks!


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Is it ok if they are gaining something all the time or is there a specific amount they should be gaining each day?? I am concerned about my Philbert (also born Monday) sh is very thin in his back end ...


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

rd200 said:


> I will try and find a hanging fish scale. Not sure where. Walmart probably doesn't have that kind of stuff and there isn't really anything in the area other than Walmart.


I found a digital fish scale in the fishing section at walmart today. Weighs up to 50lbs.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Newborn babies can NOT keep up with a high production doe. You are going to have to start milking her or you're going to have worse problems. Empty her udder once daily. Don't worry, she'll hold back for the kids. You only have so long to get the left over colostrum out of the udder before it turns to glue. High production Obers are a whole new ball of wax for milking. The last one I owned was giving me 1/2 a gallon of milk once a day and fostering 5 kids at the same time. Their udders are very delicate and easily ruined. 

You don't want these kids nursing for more than a few seconds. The milk is shooting out under the let down reflex while the kids are sucking at the same time. In one minute they would literally drink a pint or more of milk.


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Update*

Just thought id update this thread. The babies are doing MUCH better!! I guess they were drinking fine after all. I milked out a few ozs and gave them each with the bottle two nights in a row and then I had to leave for a day and a half for an already planned event and I was SO nervous about leaving them but I came back and they looked great! And I could tell they had even grown in the day I was gone. So no worries about them drinking not enough. They however seem to only drink regularly on one side so the past 2 nights ive been milking the other side out half way and then I see both of them drinking on both sides. but ive only had to do it 2 nights now. Last night she was evenly empty. 
Thanks for all the advice! Next year I wont freak out :wink:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's great!


----------

